# My Red R35



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

lol.. only joking...

but i thought some of the folk here would appreciate it

I started making this back in October 2005 when the initial proto images came out, and then chopped and changed it into the prodcution model once those images came out. 
Unfortunately its prety inaccurate as a model since it's got loads of bits that didnt get changed from the Proto, and i've been a bit lax in getting it finished up) so, it's lacking suspension, discs and tires are wrong, lights need sorting, splitter wrong etc.... 

anyways...It's been a while since i last looked at the file, but i opened it today and thought i'd give it a fancy new render...

It's a current gen game model for Racer Free Car Simulation, so it's not as poly heavy as a true render model, about 19k for the bodywork and 3k for each of the wheels.

WIP in progress here 2008 Nissan GT-R





























of course if that's boring there's allways the KPGC10 i made 6-7 years ago  (about 3000 polys in the bodywork...)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome fella, awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, can't believe that that's not a picture. 

Top work fella..... what 3d application did you use?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers guys, the compliments are much appreciated 

@Snowgasm, the model & render were both done in 3ds Max, and the texture work all done in Photoshop.


----------



## lady in red (Feb 20, 2010)

Droooooooooooool

Brilliant work  Do you have internal images too?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Good work mate, can truly appreciate your talent.

What CG soft did you use?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

@Lady in Red, 
Not yet, i havent got round to making the interior yet, mostly been focusing on finsihing up the bodywork.. and ironing out all the kinks and details that need fixed.
Lord knows i should make an interior, afterall i was getting some bizzare looks in the GT-R lounge at the motorshow back in 2008 when i was photographying weird stuff like individual buttons, lights for textures, and tiny other details

Probably get onto it again once i've finishined making a 3D replica of my car.

@Gtrlux,
Cheers mate, the modelling and rendering are done with 3ds Max. All the texture work like shading/bodylines and detailing are drawn in Photoshop... so its not all 3D


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff, used 3DMAX about 8 years ago in animation for background generation.

You should render your pix in better resolution.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Dont suppose you'd like to do a little work for me would you?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

@gtrlux, 
max has come a long way in 8 years, lol its still flakey as hell and prone to crashing though!

i would render it higher, actually the original is 1600x1200 scaled down purely for not killing my website. 

But at the same time since it most of my cars are generally designed to be "low poly" so i can faff about with them in Racer which is an open source car simulator, so they generally lack the geometry detail that you have in high end models, and done really look that in mega hi-res. I have been thinking at some point i'll make a garage scene, with the various skylines on lifts or parked up etc..



how it looks in game 




























on the plus side, 3d does help with visualising where i intend to go with my car.. eventually the model will get completed so i can test various aero/wheel combinations... rather than buying stuff and removing it after a few months when the novelty wears off..

still a WIP, but it should look fairly decent when done. (still geometry to fix, and bits missing from the model)



















@davew
I'll send you a pm :thumbsup:


----------

